# Rhombodera basilis or Hierodula stalli



## Chris Dickie

I've been told in the past that these are one and the same, so what would you call them if you had/have them?

I would probably opt for R.basilis but I'm not sure

Hopefully I've remembered right and not made myself look like a plonker  lol

EDIT: Ignore the yes/no please, no idea where they came from


----------



## Chris Dickie

great:

Yes 72% [ 13 ]

Rhombodera basilis 16% [ 3 ]

No 5% [ 1 ]

Hierodula stalli 5% [ 1 ]

14 out of 18 people voted yes or no, lol


----------



## PseudoDave

:lol:


----------



## Samzo

lol i worry about the people here


----------



## PseudoDave

you get past worrying after a while samzo... :lol:


----------



## chun

ahh, i just had to...   

abit like "do not touch wet paint" or "hot paints"...i just have to touch it, why? i'm not quite sure. If someone tells me not to do something, i'll go and do it...i have abit of a rebellious streak in me...grrrrrrrrr [pirate grr]

i'd love to press my face against some wet concrete one day though...imagine, seeing your mug everytime you walk down your street...classssy

i've only been to uni for 2 weeks, my liver is non existent...sorry if this was a pointless post, i just had to post it. 

x


----------



## MantisSouth

I don't even understand the poll anyways.


----------



## hortus

mmm having concrete all over your face ,, sexy


----------



## Christian

Hi.

Actually, these are two different species, both belong to the genus _Rhombodera_. There are several species of _Rhombodera_ with a broad shield. Only _Rh. basalis _seems to be actually in stock, this is the one with a bluish touch.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## ibanez_freak

i have abit of a rebellious streak in me...grrrrrrrrr [pirate grr]

I thought pirates say arrrr!

Other wise my joke is ruined.

Why are pirates called pirates?

because they arrrrrrrr!

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo

> i have abit of a rebellious streak in me...grrrrrrrrr [pirate grr]I thought pirates say arrrr!
> 
> Other wise my joke is ruined.
> 
> Why are pirates called pirates?
> 
> because they arrrrrrrr!
> 
> Cheers, Cameron.


*distance claps...*


----------



## Ian

From the pics I have seen, the stalli have a larger shiled than the rhombodera, and are also a little smaller. Is this true??

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Christian

Hi.

Pics? I would like to see them, too. Maybe there is really a "true" _stalii_ in stock. However, all shielded species belong to the genus _Rhombodera._

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Ian

stallii

http://www.bugzuk.com/hierodula%20stallii.JPG

Rhombodera

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/images/db/1441.jpg

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Ian, that "stalli" is actually a basalis and the other on is NOT a basalis at all...


----------



## Christian

Hi.

The other one is _Rhombodera megaera_. The degree of the shield extension varies between different species of this genus, is however, always existent. This is the difference between _Rhombodera_ and _Hierodula. _The latter has no pronotum extensions.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Ian

ohhh, very sorry, is wasn't a bassilis. I was comparing it to a margera. So, the pic martin has, is not a Stalli??

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Nope, Martins "stalli" is just an adult basalis...


----------



## Chris Dickie

> Ian, that "stalli" is actually a basalis and the other on is NOT a basalis at all...


That's what I thought (EDIT: posted before I noticed there was page 2)

So Christian, these are actually two species but you believe that the ones cultured are both the same species, is that right?

Hierodula stalli winning by 1 vote so far though, excluding the funny people (  ) who voted yes or no :evil:


----------



## Ian

oh, wierd. So, is he actually selling stalii, or basilis?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Martin is selling basalis, sometimes Martin screws up names, as we all do  *cough Blepharopsis cough*


----------



## Ian

lol yeah...coughsheldoncough  

So...what does the stalii really look like then, and is it available in captivity?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Christian

Hi.

There are a lot of _Rhombodera_-species with such a shield. Differences may be minimal, as between all the _Hierodula_ species. It seems in this context, that there is also no _Hierodula grandis_ in stock, but just _H. membranacea_. The problem is, that all the _Hierodula _complex comprises more than 100 species, some of which may turn out to be not valid. But, who should find the time for a revision?

Regards,

Christian


----------

